# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Self-driving trucks, Embark Trucks Inc., Belmont, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Embark Trucks Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Embark self-driving semi truck

Published on Feb 23, 2017

"Embark’s self-driving truck is ready to assist human drivers"

by Darrell Etherington
February 24, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Embark - 2 hours without takeovers

Published on Sep 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

EMBARK self-driving truck

Published on Sep 20, 2017




> Embark is developing self-driving truck technology that can go to work in the near future, and then grow in capability over time as capabilities improve. The team is small, but a new HQ and a growing vehicle fleet are helping it scale.

----------


## Airicist

Embark, Frigidaire and Ryder Open 650 Mile Automated Freight Route

Published on Nov 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Automated truck drives across the country - Embark

Published on Feb 6, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Self-Driving Truck Startup Embark to Go Public in $5.2 Billion SPAC Deal"
Embark is the latest self-driving truck firm to tap public markets in recent months, joining Plus and TuSimple

by Amrith Ramkumar
June 23, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Embark's 25-year-old college-dropout CEO shares how he built the $5 billion self-driving-truck startup that's taking on TuSimple and Waymo"

by Mark Matousek
August 12, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Self-Driving Trucks Start to Propel Land Rush Near Major Cities"
Alterra Property and Embark form an alliance to create autonomous-trucking hubs across the U.S.

by Konrad Putzier
February 28, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Autonomous Trucking Software Upstart Embark Has Quietly Gone From $5B+ To Basically Worthless"

by Joanna Glasner
November 28, 2022

----------

